# Life jacket for pug?



## Prince&Ellie'smommy (May 28, 2010)

This is my first summer with my pug, and I want to take him swimming. Does anyone know of a reliable, comfy, and tough life jacket for him? I will, of course, never leave his side the whole time, but I've heard pugs have problems staying afloat. Also, I heard that the water easily goes in their nose. 

So if anyone knows where I can get a good life jacket, please let me know.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I just bought a life jacket for our put....I will be using it this weekend I'll let you know what I think of it.

the brand name is Outward Hound and I got it at Petsmart


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We also have one for each of our dogs, they are the brand of Outward Hound. They make a few different models. They are easy to put on and off and last year Chloe didn't mind hers at all. This is Skyler's first summer so we don't know yet as the weather keeps acting like fall & winter here...grrr. We bought our at a pet boutique.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=doggie%20life%20preserver&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Prince&Ellie'smommy (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've looked into outward hound and I'll probably get that one.


----------

